# Guppy poop question



## srk

Is it normal for guppies to poop in long (0.5cm to 5cm) strings of white or red?

My first concern was that these could be parasitic worms. But then these strings detach from the guppies within minutes of appearing. Also they don't show any voluntary movement. So I am not sure.

As for size, the longer they are the thinner they come.


----------



## BBradbury

Hello srk. This doesn't sound normal to me, but I don't know what you feed your fish. If they appear energetic, with the males persuing the females and the females swimming away, then they're probably fine.

If you follow a good tank maintenance routine and feed the fish a varied diet, then I wouldn't worry.

B


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Its normal, all my fish always have poop hanging from them. They are all little fatties and eat a lot.


----------



## srk

Got it. Thanks.

The good (or better) news is this morning I noticed some new guppy spawns for the first time since I started my aquarium 2 weeks ago.

The gravel is quite dirty. I have a shrimp but it might be too much. I am thinking of doing a partial water change and gravel-cleaning tomorrow.


----------



## BBradbury

srk. If you don't have a planted tank, then a 25 to 30 percent water change every couple of weeks is essential for good water conditions. The water change should include vacuuming the gravel. 

Planted tanks don't require vacuuming. I have several larger planted tanks and do 50 percent water changes every three to four weeks.

B


----------



## Suenell

Yup. Plant lights (I have 2 fluorescents over a 55g) and low/medium light plants such as Swords & Crypts.


----------



## fish0687

*Re: Guppy poop/pregnant question*

Hey people,

What's the difference between a pregnant guppy and a guppy with lots of poo?
I'm unsure if my guppy is pregnant or has lots of poo.
I need a reply !


----------

